# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Διαβρωμένες επαφές ή/και ελατήρια (από υγρά μπαταριών) σε ενσωματωμένη μπαταριοθήκη

## DGeorge

1) Ίσως σας έχει τύχει:
*α)* Να έχετε ασύρματο πληκτρολόγιο ή/και ποντίκι.
*β)* Να μην έχετε ανταλλακτικές μπαταρίες ΑΑ, που χρειάζονται, για να  αντικαταστήσετε τις 'χαλασμένες'-πλέον.
*γ)* Αντίθετα, σας βρίσκονται πολλές καινούργιες μπαταρίες ΑΑΑ.

Δεν θέλω Πανικό!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Τοποθετούμε τις μπαταριούλες ΑΑΑ μας στις θέσεις τους, με τον θετικό πόλο (+ εξόγκωμα) να ακουμπάει (επαφή) στην αντίστοιχη επαφή/έλασμα της θήκης-υποδοχής.
Φτιάχνουμε είτε μπαλίτσα, είτε κυβάκι, από συμπιεσμένο αλουμινόχαρτο (με τα δάχτυλά μας), και το τοποθετούμε ανάμεσα στον αρνητικό πόλο (- ίσιωμα) της μπαταρίας, και στο ελατήριο της θήκης-υποδοχής.
Φροντίζουμε, ώστε οι 'τσόντες' του αλουμινόχαρτου να μην 'ζορίζουν' πολύ το σύστημα μπαταρία-ελάσματα-θήκη!
Κάποιο υπερβολικό ζόρι/δύναμη θα φέρει ως αποτέλεσμα πρώτα παραμόρφωση, και έπειτα 'σπάσιμο' στο πιο ευαίσθητο σημείο της 'μπαταριοθήκης', αχρηστεύοντάς την.

2) Ας κάνουμε όμως το σκηνικό, λίγο πιο *"brutal"*  :Laughing:  *Βίαιο - Heavy Metal*. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Έστω, λοιπόν, ότι οι προηγούμενες μπαταρίες έβγαλαν τόσα υγρά, που όχι μόνο σκούριασαν τις επαφές, αλλά κατέστρεψαν και τα ελατήρια.

Δεν πετάμε το καλό μας ποντίκι ή/και πληκτρολόγιο!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*α)* Φτιάχνουμε μπαλίτσες/κυβάκια από μπαμπάκι (μεγαλούτσικα - εσείς θα κρίνετε πόσο) και τα ποτίζουμε με ξύδι (το απλό-κοινό, ακόμα και το πιο φτηνιάρικο).
*β)* Πιέζουμε το μπαμπάκι (μπαλίτσες/κυβάκια) μας στις 'σκουριασμένες' επαφές. Φροντίζουμε να 'τρέξει' και ελάχιστο (όχι πολύ) ξύδι, από το μπαμπάκι, προς τις επαφές μας.
*γ)* Φυσικά κάνουμε το ίδιο και με τις 'επαφές' της θήκης, όπου υπήρχαν τα κατεστραμμένα ελατήρια.
*δ)* Αφήνουμε τα μπαμπάκια ~(1-2) ώρες φροντίζοντας να πιέζουν ελαφρά και σταθερά τις επαφές στις οποίες ακουμπάνε.
*ε)* Αν δούμε -στο μεταξύ- ότι το μπαμπάκι στην πλευρά πίεσης (με την επαφή) έχει αλλάξει δραματικά χρώμα (προς το καφέ), κι (αν δούμε) η επαφή μας να καθαρίζει... Ανανεώνουμε το μπαμπάκι με άλλο/φρέσκο (πάλι με ξυδάκι).
*ζ)* Στο τέλος οι επαφές μας θα έχουν καθαρίσει -τουλάχιστον- σε ένα ποσοστό 80%, από τη σκουριά. Αν έχουν 'φαγωθεί'/διαβρωθεί, λίγο αλουμινόχαρτο κι είμαστε έτοιμοι.
*η)* Στη θέση των κατεστραμμένων ελατηρίων, κάπως παραπάνω αλουμινόχαρτο (απ' όσο θα βάζαμε με παρόν το κάθε ελατήριο), κι είμαστε πάλι έτοιμοι.
*Υπενθύμιση:*
Φροντίζουμε, ώστε οι 'τσόντες' του αλουμινόχαρτου να μην 'ζορίζουν' πολύ το σύστημα μπαταρία-ελάσματα-θήκη!
Κάποιο υπερβολικό ζόρι/δύναμη θα φέρει ως αποτέλεσμα πρώτα παραμόρφωση, και έπειτα 'σπάσιμο' στο πιο ευαίσθητο σημείο της 'μπαταριοθήκης', αχρηστεύοντάς την.

*Και οι δύο μέθοδοι/περιπτώσεις είναι δοκιμασμένες, από εμένα - τον ίδιο, και λειτούργησαν!!!*

----------

George3 (11-02-13)

----------

